# HP with new Pentium D 940



## jump_john (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have a HP PAVILION M7366a which came standard with a P4 524 processor. I recently installed a new Pentium D 940 processor which I would love to overclock BUt there does not seem to be any options in the BIOS apart from voltage to modify.

Can someone point me in the right direction? 

HP PAVILION M7366a 
MB is Product Name RC410-M2 Model Version V1.0 
Product Serial No Q11140F60629303 BIOS Version 3.24 AMI 

Thanks


John


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

HP, Dell, Gateway, etc don't put overclocking option in thier BIOS. You might try looking for a software OCing utility, but most will only work if the MB has some OC features. So they don't typically work on OEM systems either.


----------



## jump_john (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Matt - any suggestions for an OCing Util?

John


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

clockgen i used it for my hp


----------



## jump_john (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet I'll try that


----------



## jump_john (Feb 11, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> clockgen i used it for my hp


Tried Clockgen but it does not support my PLL ICS 951413. CPUCool does but it gives an error message - can't read the PPL

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

